# Nutdrivers?



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I notice that alot of other countries don't use nut drivers... what do you use to loosen small nuts and screws? I recently worked in a covered cable tray that was covered and screwed down with 5/16 self tapping screws... what would you use instead of a nutdriver?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ratchet and sockets, wrenches, drill and a bit?

Who says other countries don't use nut drivers?


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm basing this off of the tool bag photos. I guess you could use 1/4 bits and a drill or ratchet. Probably saves some room in the bag.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

jza said:


> Ratchet and sockets, wrenches, drill and a bit?
> 
> Who says other countries don't use nut drivers?


He might be referring to these quotes from the tool bag thread. New Zealand and UK.



chewy said:


> I've never seen anyone use them, we don't use wire nuts here either though.





Englishsparky said:


> When I was in the uk I never used nut drivers, I don't know about the rest of Europe though, maybe Marc could help you out with that...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Two posts does not represent an entire continent.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

I recently added the 6 or 8" Klein 1/4" and 5/16" nutdrivers plus the stubby's. I can't imagine life without 'em. and the Makita drill kit that comes with the chucks.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

most tool bags from the UK and Australia don't have any nutdrivers in them. Canada seems to be on the same page as the US. I don't think there is anything wrong with what tools you use... just curious how you get by without them as they have been some of my most used tools.


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't find any noninsulated wera nut driver sets. I just bought the three I used the most separately.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had trouble finding any hollow shaft nutdrivers that weren't made by Klein. Craftsman's hollow shaft only extends halfway up the shaft.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my most used nut driver (Klien 11 in 1)








1/4, 5/16, 3/8 nut driver hollow shaft.
Also comes with some commonly used bits. A lot of people hate these and complain about lost/striped bits, I have never had that problem, 8 months and counting.


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I've had trouble finding any hollow shaft nutdrivers that weren't made by Klein. Craftsman's hollow shaft only extends halfway up the shaft.


The wera ones are good, hollow all the way down. The only gripe about them is they aren't color coded and are harder to tell which is which.


----------



## heynicebits (May 23, 2011)

I usually keep a small selection of common sized lenox hollow shaft nut drivers. I ran into some long screws a couple of times that wrenches and ratchets just couldn't get to.


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

forgotflying said:


> This is my most used nut driver (Klien 11 in 1)
> 
> 1/4, 5/16, 3/8 nut driver hollow shaft.
> Also comes with some commonly used bits. A lot of people hate these and complain about lost/striped bits, I have never had that problem, 8 months and counting.


Same here if I have a lot of screws or super long screws to remove I just put the shaft in my screwgun.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Not everyone keeps a set on them. Some people need them everyday. Some (like me) need them once in a while. I keep mine at home.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

When I pull up to a customer's home which is about five times per day/five service calls per day, I grab my meter, my gauges, my impact drill, both chucks and the nutdrivers along with my trusty, invincible, beloved Klein Journeyman Linemans. 

I use those nutdrivers all throughout each day.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

What are you using nutdrivers for in a residential setting?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

If you're asking me, service panels on air handlers, furnaces and condensing unit panels and removing lids to get to the compressors and fans. I know, most furnaces and air handlers are slide of doors but some have screws on them. All condenser service panels are screwed in place. Plus the caps and contactors and whatnot are all 1/4" or 5/16" screwed in.

If you were not asking me then this message will self destruct in five seconds. :jester:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I notice that alot of other countries don't use nut drivers... what do you use to loosen small nuts and screws? I recently worked in a covered cable tray that was covered and screwed down with 5/16 self tapping screws... what would you use instead of a nutdriver?


In addition to nutdrivers, I uses these as well.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I notice that alot of other countries don't use nut drivers... what do you use to loosen small nuts and screws? I recently worked in a covered cable tray that was covered and screwed down with 5/16 self tapping screws... what would you use instead of a nutdriver?


 
I use magnetic nut drivers for when I am driving self drilling tek screws. Thats more of a power tool thing in my drill though. I have never seen the screw driver type nut drivers in any hardware store or supply house up and down this country which happens to be 3 islands rather than a continent so I would consider that a fair representation that nut drivers are not at all common here.

For loosening small nuts and screws I usually just use my linesmans and needle nose but my socket sets all have a screw driver with the little socket end on it for the smaller ones though I cannot say I have ever used them frequently though.

For your example with the cable tray I would just chuck my magnetic nut driver in my M12 drill :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd be lost without my nut drivers, I carry 1/4 through 5/8 in my hand tool bag and metric ones in the truck.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I'd be lost without my nut drivers, I carry 1/4 through 5/8 in my hand tool bag and metric ones in the truck.


How many other US electricians carry metric nut drivers? I only keep the 7mm in my tool bag, (the only one I've used with any regularity) and keep the rest of the set in the van.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I've had trouble finding any hollow shaft nutdrivers that weren't made by Klein. Craftsman's hollow shaft only extends halfway up the shaft.


Do you have the craftsman set that has a triangular shaped handle? They are deep and even have a place for a wrench on the shaft. 
I've had them about 20 years and they won't break. I saw them only once in the store, the day I bought them, but have seen them in craftsman's industrial catalog.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

forgotflying said:


> This is my most used nut driver (Klien 11 in 1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Next to linemens this is my most used tool, I have loved the the 11 in 1 since it came out.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> How many other US electricians carry metric nut drivers? I only keep the 7mm in my tool bag, (the only one I've used with any regularity) and keep the rest of the set in the van.


 
I carry a 10mm nut driver as well as a 1/4" dr 10mm deep socket and a set of metric allen wrenches, more and more controls and RTUs I work on have some metric fasteners.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Do you have the craftsman set that has a triangular shaped handle? They are deep and even have a place for a wrench on the shaft.
> I've had them about 20 years and they won't break. I saw them only once in the store, the day I bought them, but have seen them in craftsman's industrial catalog.


No, the only craftsman nutdrivers I own are metric which should be found in any sears which I got for 20 bucks.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> How many other US electricians carry metric nut drivers? I only keep the 7mm in my tool bag, (the only one I've used with any regularity) and keep the rest of the set in the van.


I have yet to see a need for metric nut drivers up here. Pretty much everything I use is still SAE lol.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My family ranks #1 at this.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I've had trouble finding any hollow shaft nutdrivers that weren't made by Klein. Craftsman's hollow shaft only extends halfway up the shaft.


Probably why the Kliens snap off sometimes.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> How many other US electricians carry metric nut drivers? I only keep the 7mm in my tool bag, (the only one I've used with any regularity) and keep the rest of the set in the van.


It's becoming necessary for us to start carrying a full load of metric stuff. More and more stuff in our world is going metric.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Probably why the Kliens snap off sometimes.


I've never had that happen. You gotta be torquing the $hit out of something to do that.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I've never had that happen. You gotta be torquing the $hit out of something to do that.


Nah, was leaning on my 9/16 a little and the head just sheared off. Platt warranteed it for Klein. I was surprised to say the least when it broke.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I've never had that happen. You gotta be torquing the $hit out of something to do that.


Nope. I've done that several times, and I sure don't have super human grip. The nutdriver part twists off the end of the shaft.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Nope. I've done that several times, and I sure don't have super human grip. The nutdriver part twists off the end of the shaft.


You are either up really late or getting up early! It's almost 2:00AM Pacific time. Late night drinking and wenching for me.. It's time for some zzzz


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Never twisted a nutdriver off. I switch to an open end, box or ratchet if im gonna be breaking fasteners loose or cranking something down good.

Sent from my brick phone


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

7/16 is my line in the sand... anything bigger than that and i use the ratchet or a wrench. I saw a guy the other day with a Klein 5/8 nutdriver! I didn't even know they made them that big. What do you even use 5/8 for anyway?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> How many other US electricians carry metric nut drivers? I only keep the 7mm in my tool bag, (the only one I've used with any regularity) and keep the rest of the set in the van.


Is that the same size as a 9/32"? I often have to use that size when dealing with some of the Chinese fixtures these days .... :blink:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> 7/16 is my line in the sand... anything bigger than that and i use the ratchet or a wrench. I saw a guy the other day with a Klein 5/8 nutdriver! I didn't even know they made them that big. What do you even use 5/8 for anyway?


I like a 9/16"s for strut and all thread, but that is my limit.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you live in both Nevada and Alaska Rocky?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> 7/16 is my line in the sand... anything bigger than that and i use the ratchet or a wrench. I saw a guy the other day with a Klein 5/8 nutdriver! I didn't even know they made them that big. What do you even use 5/8 for anyway?



You would use a 5/8'' nutdriver on a 5/8'' nut.

We could have used those daily on cell sites, but nutdrivers typically aren't good for torquing.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> You would use a 5/8'' nutdriver on a 5/8'' nut.
> 
> We could have used those daily on cell sites, but nutdrivers typically aren't good for torquing.


 There are some that have a 3/8, or 1/4 drive in the end of the handle, so you can use a ratchet on it!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> 7/16 is my line in the sand... anything bigger than that and i use the ratchet or a wrench. I saw a guy the other day with a Klein 5/8 nutdriver! I didn't even know they made them that big. What do you even use 5/8 for anyway?


The 1/2 and 5/8 are handy for control nuts on rotary type switches, potentiometers, toggle switches, etc. Some meter bases take a 1/2 or 5/8 hex driver of some sort rather than an Allen key.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

9/16" nutdrivers are handy to run nuts up a threaded rod when building racks.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was using my 9/16" nutdriver to tighten up a mechanical "bug" for a service and it snapped right off in my hand. :001_huh: The funny thing is that I wasn't putting hardly any torque on it. It looks like it came apart inside of the plastic handle.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Do you live in both Nevada and Alaska Rocky?


Have a place on both ends...Winters in the southlands beat Alaska ten to one. Unfortunately witout getting political, I can tell you that it'll be a while before Vegas, and surrounding communities will rebound. as much as I don't like getting out and working in 20 below zero, It's better than the alternative.

So ya, I do live a bit in both. Registered voter, residency, etc, in Alaska for over 50 years. Born in the territory of Alaska, not state of Alaska :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

*Xcelite PS120 11 Piece Compact Convertible Nutdriver Set*

by Xcelite 


I have carried one of these sets in my electrical pouch for as long as I can remember. Very handy for those few times you need it for that one little nut........... They are hollow so they fit over long studs..............


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Is that the same size as a 9/32"? I often have to use that size when dealing with some of the Chinese fixtures these days .... :blink:


Yes, it is in between 1/4" and 5/16" in size, and fixture nuts is where I use it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What do you even use 5/8 for anyway?


Odd stuff. Split bolts, swedgelok fittings random hardware. The 9/16 sees more use, 3/8 stuff and a lot of control nuts and hand hole bolts (unless they are penta's)


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

9/16 xcelite drivers are great for working with rod. Just drill out the back of the handle and you can run the rod right through the handle and shaft. Wish I could find mine.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I notice that alot of other countries don't use nut drivers... what do you use to loosen small nuts and screws? I recently worked in a covered cable tray that was covered and screwed down with 5/16 self tapping screws... what would you use instead of a nutdriver?


I am currently doing that and I use my 18 volt Dewalt with proper bit/socket.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to try using bits and see how that goes... see if i can do without the nutdrivers. I carry way to many tools as it is.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I just keep a small pouch with commonly used sockets and adapters with me and use my wera. It keeps the space down to a minimum.


----------

